# Topper's Titles!



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations! That's a lot of work. You must be so proud of him.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Fantastic job! Yes, I would ask them to send those title ribbons if you can't pick them up at the next trial.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

great job team Topper! you must get his ribbons


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Great work to the both of you! Who doesn't like ribbons! Hope they'll send them to you! Congratulations!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations! 👏


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Great job Team Topper! 

If they don't send the ribbons, you will have to go out and earn some new ones!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations! 

It wouldn't hurt to ask the club that your earned your other titles at if they could send you some "New Title" rosettes. If they can't, you could always have your own made. Hodges Badges are who most clubs use for ribbons, but there are other companies, as well.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations! Keep training and keep having fun.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Topper had another successful AKC Scentwork Trial last weekend. We ran Advanced-level elements for the first time and did very well. We got two qualifying scores in Buried, Container and Exterior, and one each in Interior and Novice Handler Discrimination. This little poodle just loves scentwork. When we were in the staging area, he started sniffing the chair and the surrounding area. After leaving some of the search areas, he kept sniffing furniture, window sills, a fire extinguisher - I couldn't get him to stop! In one buried search, he did a little dance as part of his indication. And he left every search area via a proud poodle prance that continued till we got back to the car. Such a fun pup! 

With winter approaching, the trial season is wrapping up. We'll look for classes and other sniffing opportunities, as well as play games at home. We also will work on CGC, more tricks, agility for fun and barn hunt.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats team Topper!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Great job! Keep up the good work! Yeah Topper!


----------

